# Dovetail routing



## R-Man (May 28, 2006)

I am fairly new to routing and have a lots of questions. When using a dovetail jig, I seem to burn up bits fairly quick. But due to reading the forum religiously I realize that I should make small multible passes before I make the final cut with the dove tail bit and to also use a better bit other than the "elcheapo." My question is what type of bit should I use to make the initial passes? I would think a straight bit or something similar.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are having a hard time cutting dovetails into hardwood using just your dovetail bit, using a straight bit first is the way to go. A 1/4 inch bit should work. As far as bits go, any decent carbide trick should work well. (high speed steel bits aren't worth buying anymore...)

If you're trying to feed the bit too fast, that can cause problems as well. If you are having to force the router into the wood, than maybe you're overworking the bit. If your router is variable speed, go ahead and crank it up a little faster.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi R-Man

Here's a little trick I use on hardwood when I can get by with it,,

I run it over one of the dado saw blades on the table saw, this will remove part of the stock and let the dovetail work a bit easyer,, you can use the standard 1/4" router bit but it's hard on that little bit and the table saw is just idle so to say and you don't need to switch bits on the router table BUT the dovetail bit should be used in one pass that's to say you should not move the bit up or down ...once you have it set..

BUT one more note ,when using a standard 1/2" 14 dge. dovetail bit you don't want to go more the 3/8" deep it can be less like 1/4" deep and it work just as well and it's easyer to get the job done..your asking the little bit to do alot work... it's always best to go into the dovetail slot and then with care backout of the dovetail slot this will give you a nice clean cut...and remove the fuzz in hardwood cuts...

Always buy the best bit you can find for dovetail work no other bit works ask hard as they do.. 

Think of it like when you cut a 45 deg. on your table saw, your saw must work harder to get he job done...compound cut in away..


=======


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good info guys! Thanks.

Corey


----------



## R-Man (May 28, 2006)

Thanks guys
R-Man


----------

